# Paddle shifter steering wheel upgrade.



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

I miss the paddle shifters from our Passat and I'm curious if someone had found an OEM retrofit for our Atlas vehicles that leaves all of the safety functions available on the steering wheel. Essentially, same R line steering wheel, but with paddle shifters.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

I swear I saw it done on a thread here or another forum, but dont remember for which VW MQB model it was for.

It should work given you get the correct wheel and enable the proper codings.

Ive thought of it but its like $500-700 steering wheel and I would do other mods first.

I will try to look for it later.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -->Gforce (Mar 17, 2020)

Pimpovic said:


> I miss the paddle shifters from our Passat and I'm curious if someone had found an OEM retrofit for our Atlas vehicles that leaves all of the safety functions available on the steering wheel. Essentially, same R line steering wheel, but with paddle shifters.


There is a prototype shown on the YouTube video titled "3.6 VR6 VW Atlas Off Road Build : Project Blue Ridge - From BFI". I'd post a link but being new I guess my post count is too low to do that.


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

I got you Gforce: 






DSG paddles seen at 2:50 and 6:35.


----------



## everydayparadise (Sep 8, 2006)

Trying to bring this back to the top. I've seen similar a Passat Wheel that is heated with Paddle Shifters. Wondering if that would work on the Atlas with some possible controls swap and coding...









multifunction steering wheel leather VW Golf Mk7 Passat B8 heated + DSG paddles | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for multifunction steering wheel leather VW Golf Mk7 Passat B8 heated + DSG paddles at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## 801 (May 23, 2011)

everydayparadise said:


> Trying to bring this back to the top. I've seen similar a Passat Wheel that is heated with Paddle Shifters. Wondering if that would work on the Atlas with some possible controls swap and coding...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm summing no as the PQ and MQB platforms communicate differently. If this assumption holds true, the Passat wheel would need to come from a ROW B8 Passat and not a NA NMS Passat/MK7 Golf/MK2 Tiguan.


----------



## everydayparadise (Sep 8, 2006)

801 said:


> I'm summing no as the PQ and MQB platforms communicate differently. If this assumption holds true, the Passat wheel would need to come from a ROW B8 Passat and not a NA NMS Passat/MK7 Golf/MK2 Tiguan.


I have the same logic spinning in my head. I wish more details were available from Black Forest Industries on the swap they made/coded to get paddles working.


----------



## cuco_GLI (Nov 23, 2016)

everydayparadise said:


> I have the same logic spinning in my head. I wish more details were available from Black Forest Industries on the swap they made/coded to get paddles working.


I've been wanting paddle shifters on my Atlas for a long time but BFI hasnt shown any updates or details since 2019 I think? So I guess the answer is no 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## everydayparadise (Sep 8, 2006)

I refuse to believe it's not possible. I still have an ebay search saved and I'll be persuing once I find one.


----------



## everydayparadise (Sep 8, 2006)

I've just purchased a wheel with padles. Once it shows up the journey will begin.


----------



## Oliver Plante (Nov 19, 2021)

I have the basic steering wheel in my 2018. I would love to swap it for a leather one from a different model and if the wiring is there, get one that is heated.
Interested to see how you get on


----------



## anorine (Jul 29, 2019)

This was covered previously, it was said that an Arteon SEL R-Line was a direct fit without coding. However, it is cost prohibitive.


----------

